# Tractor Pulling fraternity loses a good man.



## cpr (Mar 7, 2011)

I never personally met Milt Lebe. He ran the Decision Maker Red sled. Wear your helmets.

Volunteer Firefighter Killed While Cutting Down Tree - Pittsburgh News Story - WTAE Pittsburgh

Prayers go out to the Lebe family, Richard Love and the folks at Decision Maker Sleds.

Love's Decision Maker Pulling Sleds


----------

